# Smoker not getting above 225???



## kkemp4269 (Aug 17, 2013)

So I have a brinkmann gourmet smoker and I have tried to add more charcoal to my smoker to raze the temp, but still won't get above 200-225. I also have tried to add wood bunt it just spikes the temp I would like to be able to hold a temp at 300-425. I could use all the help I can get....


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 17, 2013)

Sorry , Kkemp., that you're exoeriencing difficulties with the Brinkman. I have gruduated fron the "R2D2" type to SFB Smokers , however , there should be some Gourmet users by soon and can help out.

The best of luck and as always . . .


----------



## bama bbq (Aug 17, 2013)

Are you using water in the pan?  If so, it's regulating the temp for you - which is what it's suppose to do. Try it without water with the pan but with the pan installed and you should be able to get your temps up.


----------



## flash (Aug 17, 2013)

ECB.jpg



__ flash
__ Sep 2, 2012


















BrikmanTemp006.jpg



__ flash
__ Aug 21, 2012






Beside enlarging or drilling holes in the fire pan, I actually removed the legs all together and sit the smoker down on three cinder-blocks formed in a triangle. Depending on how the blocks are positioned, you can get maximum air flow buy pointing the holes out, or shut it off by having the solid block point out. Easy access to the fire pan by just lifting the smoker off the block. With a full pan of charcoal, you can see the temps I was able to achieve. Also, instead of water, use play box sand. Dampen it a bit and place foil over the top. It will allow for higher and more consistent temps than water and a good thing, not evaporate.  You can even reuse it several time by adding a cup of water and stirring it around some to get back to the damp consistency. 

 One other thing as to the use of water pan. You do NOT have to fill it up to the brim. 1/2 a pan may work for you in raising temp, but you may have to add more water as you smoke.


----------



## jeffed76 (Aug 17, 2013)

Look up ECB mods on the site and the Internet.  I have a brinkmanship smoke'n grill smoker (ECB) and I have trouble keeping the temp low.  It easily hits 300+ with a full chimney of charcoal.  My ECM has holes drilled in the fire pan, the legs flipped to the outside of the smoker and legs added to the fire pan.  To add charcoal I just lift it off of fire pan.


----------



## kkemp4269 (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank you everyone I can't wait to try it out this weekend.


----------

